# Cold Air Intake



## bkatzery (Jul 30, 2011)

Can anyone help with finding a cold air intake, just bought an 02 VR6 GTI and don't know what to purchase. Max HP would be nice.:screwy:


----------



## m06w41 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the same car as you and have been running the AEM cai for about 3 years. I have an article at home which compared all the cai's available for our car and settled on the AEM for quality and hp response. If I recall though, hp difference among the cai's was minimal.


----------

